
Tradeoffs in Coordination Among Teams - luu
http://blog.jessitron.com/2016/05/tradeoffs-in-coordination-among-teams.html
======
qznc
organizations which design systems ... are constrained to produce designs
which are copies of the communication structures of these organizations

— M. Conway

~~~
cpeterso
The corollary is that you should reorg your dev teams to shape the product you
want to build.

